# Wife's gyno caught snapping pics...



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

My wife is looking for a new gyno., as hers was busted snapping pictures under the drape while examining a patient...There was a picture on the wall behind him, and she saw the flash in the glass..

He was a 65 yo widower, with plans to retire...

The patient went to the police immediately, detectives seized his cell phone, and they were able to recover the deleted pictures....Police found lots of other exam pictures at his home, some being of an underage ward of the state...

Needless to say, he is in serious trouble....

Anyone know of a similar situation?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

What?! This sounds a bit hard to believe. I would think it would have been all over the news.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Woodchuck said:


> My wife is looking for a new gyno., as hers was busted snapping pictures under the drape while examining a patient...There was a picture on the wall behind him, and she saw the flash in the glass..
> 
> He was a 65 yo widower, with plans to retire...
> 
> ...


I am an amateur gynecologist and WANT to take pictures.
I only have 1 patient though.
Does that count?


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

UMP said:


> I am an amateur gynecologist and WANT to take pictures.
> I only have 1 patient though.
> Does that count?


I never talk to the competition..


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

no, i don't and i'm glad i don't. that kind of sleeze from a healer is disgusting.

but i do know of something bad (at least in my opinion). 

a friend of mine knows a gyno and his personlized license plate is "DROFBOXES"

i ain't a woman, but i find that pretty bad. if i were a woman i wouldn't go to him.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

SecondTime'Round said:


> What?! This sounds a bit hard to believe. I would think it would have been all over the news.


Google 
Dr. Paul Becton, Jr


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Great. It's been, what, a year since the last "won't let my wife go to a male gynecologist" flame war?


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Cletus said:


> Great. It's been, what, a year since the last "won't let my wife go to a male gynecologist" flame war?


Mt wife once had a female gyno....Said it was creepy:scratchhead:


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
please go to the police. He may have done worse to other patients.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> please go to the police. He may have done worse to other patients.


This happened over a year and a half ago. He's been prosecuted.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> This happened over a year and a half ago. He's been prosecuted.


So how long ago did your wife see this sleeze ball Woodchuck?

Bibi


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Bibi1031 said:


> So how long ago did your wife see this sleeze ball Woodchuck?
> 
> Bibi


He was her ob/gyn for years, right up till the day he was caught.....It is really strange, but the girl who reported him was criticized and threatened, and even now, after he was sentenced to 36 months in prison, people are standing up for him...

My wife and her friend actually cried about this....He was well liked, and many say he must have had a mental breakdown, or getting Alzheimer's...


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Woodchuck said:


> My wife and her friend actually cried about this....He was well liked, and many say he must have had a mental breakdown, or getting Alzheimer's...


There was a guy where I worked once who at about age 50 did a similar thing. Not a doc, so it wasn't as bad ethically. He had been a good guy and long term married, then he started going down the rabbit hole taking pictures of nude females who volunteered.

Anyhow, it seems some people do take some kind of twisted turn psychologically after many years of seemingly being decent people.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Woodchuck said:


> He was her ob/gyn for years, right up till the day he was caught.....It is really strange, but the girl who reported him was criticized and threatened, and even now, after he was sentenced to 36 months in prison, people are standing up for him...
> 
> My wife and her friend actually cried about this....He was well liked, and many say he must have had a mental breakdown, or getting Alzheimer's...


Well, female gynos for her from now on even if she thinks it's weird. 

Another thing she won't like to change eh?

Bibi


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Bibi1031 said:


> Well, female gynos for her from now on even if she thinks it's weird.
> 
> Another thing she won't like to change eh?
> 
> Bibi


Why? One bad gyno and you throw out all of the males? What if she gets a bull **** instead with a love of Tinder?


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Cletus said:


> Why? One bad gyno and you throw out all of the males? What if she gets a bull **** instead with a love of Tinder?


Nope, but I have had female gynos since I was 15. To me having a man touching my boobs in search of lumps and having a spotlight looking down there for an exam makes me feel weird. While there should always be a female nurse present when a male doctor examines a female patient, it still makes me uncomfortable. This happened to me when my doctor was on vacation and I thought my first born was coming. No male gynos for me if I can help it. 

I guess my personal discomforts were shining through.

Bibi


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Woodchuck said:


> My wife is looking for a new gyno., as hers was busted snapping pictures under the drape while examining a patient...There was a picture on the wall behind him, and she saw the flash in the glass..
> 
> He was a 65 yo widower, with plans to retire...
> 
> ...


I was sexually assaulted when my mom brought me to our local pediatrician for a bladder infection (caused by being sexually assaulted by my brothers, she was trying to keep it hush hush I guess). He told my mom that 'these exams' tend to go better without a parent present and he locked the door and told her it would be fine. lol. She was such an idiot, but also probably shagging him on the side. 

He later committed suicide. Geez, I wonder why. Probably cause he got busted by someone else with more intelligence and care than my mother. 

Doctors aren't saints. Sure they take an oath. But really...they're on average sleep deprived, worked to the bone, suffer from iffy relationships, and under the gun of student loans, malpractice issues, tons of training to keep up with...and practice managers/business issues. So of course if one is prone to perversion or whatever, they're gonna crack and take a gander at it.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

I've been to male and female Gynos and have never had an exam without a medical assistant in the room to observe and assist. Going in for a pap smear is bad enough without having to worry about the Dr. being a creeper. You'd think he saw enough vag during his workday to hold him over.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

kristin2349 said:


> I've been to male and female Gynos and have never had an exam without a medical assistant in the room to observe and assist. Going in for a pap smear is bad enough without having to worry about the Dr. being a creeper. You'd think he saw enough vag during his workday to hold him over.


I think this is now standard procedure due to all the lawsuits. 

Bibi


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> I was sexually assaulted when my mom brought me to our local pediatrician for a bladder infection (caused by being sexually assaulted by my brothers, she was trying to keep it hush hush I guess). He told my mom that 'these exams' tend to go better without a parent present and he locked the door and told her it would be fine. lol. She was such an idiot, but also probably shagging him on the side.
> 
> He later committed suicide. Geez, I wonder why. Probably cause he got busted by someone else with more intelligence and care than my mother.
> 
> Doctors aren't saints. Sure they take an oath. But really...they're on average sleep deprived, worked to the bone, suffer from iffy relationships, and under the gun of student loans, malpractice issues, tons of training to keep up with...and practice managers/business issues. So of course if one is prone to perversion or whatever, they're gonna crack and take a gander at it.


 Sorry all that happened to you. 

IMFAR


----------



## NoIinThreesome (Nov 6, 2007)

jorgegene said:


> a friend of mine knows a gyno and his personlized license plate is "DROFBOXES"
> .


It took me a while to figure this out..."what are 'drof boxes'?"

Anyways, it's a cute story, but no state has 8 characters on their license plate let alone 9.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

The hand that rocks the cradle
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Dude007 said:


> The hand that rocks the cradle
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol

That movie came to your mind too.

Bibi


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

My wife's doc was caught boffing a patient. She was barely legal so he was OK in that regard. He ended up with a month long susspension, a divorce and his partners kicked him out. He's now practicing about 150 miles away. 

This doc delivered our second. This all went down a couple of months later. I found it rather ironic... being a small town everybody knows everyone. We were at an OB visit and this young lady came in. She was strikingly beautiful. I thought to myself "it must be hard to stay professional with her." It turns out it proved too hard for him as she was the AP.


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

Thor said:


> There was a guy where I worked once who at about age 50 did a similar thing. Not a doc, so it wasn't as bad ethically. He had been a good guy and long term married, then he started going down the rabbit hole taking pictures of nude females who volunteered.
> 
> Anyhow, it seems some people do take some kind of twisted turn psychologically after many years of seemingly being decent people.



why do they switched and fall into the rabbit hole ?

I wonder ?

I know a few .

Perfect father / husband turned cheater .


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

kristin2349 said:


> You'd think he saw enough vag during his workday to hold him over.


I dunno if just looking at vag after vag after vag all day would do anything for me. I think seeing the whole package nude especially those curves on a woman is what does it for me. Not just some little man in a canoe.


----------



## karazy (Aug 31, 2015)

So crazy!

You'd think after seeing so many vaginas during his career that he can't wait to not look at them once retired!

This is why I never use a male gyno.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)




----------

